
Ask HN: Dead Simple Self Hosted CPU/Memory Usage Tool for Linux? - codegeek
Other than some beasts like zabbix (which I played with), what else is out there to monitor server stats like CPU usage, memory etc ? What is out there in 2019 ? Most of these tools are too bloated for my needs. I just want a dead simple tool that does server stats. Ideally, a lightweight agent should be installed on the server that periodically sends the stats to the service. Bonus points if API based so we can write our own UI if needed.
======
rwdim
Htop is more graphical than top, and they both work in shell.. if by self-
hosted you mean there's an external API to read it, neither of those will do
it unless you screen scrape...

You could use nagios which has an http based api and is quite comprehensive
and extensible.

------
ArtWomb
NetData from CNCF:

[https://github.com/netdata/netdata](https://github.com/netdata/netdata)

~~~
dankohn1
NetData doesn't have any relationship to CNCF, other than being one of the 44
projects and products we track in the monitoring section of our cloud native
landscape:
[https://landscape.cncf.io/category=monitoring&grouping=categ...](https://landscape.cncf.io/category=monitoring&grouping=category&selected=netdata)

(Disclosure: I'm the executive director of CNCF and author of the landscape.)

